# "do qual" ou "de que" - a diferença (pronomes relativos)



## annazona

Olá a todos, alguém me poderia explicar a diferença entre "do qual" e "de que"?

Por exemplo:

O conselho *de que* preciso é necessário. - porque não "do qual" ou "do que"?

Quero estudar neste colégio *do qual* gosto muito. - porque não "de que"? ou "do que"?

A capital *em que* moro é linda. - porque não "na qual" ou "em qual"?

Estou mesmo confusa, alguém pode ajudar? 
Qual é a regra, qual é a diferença?


----------



## percivalpc

Olá, annazona.

Morfologicamente, a diferença é que "que" é invariável e "o qual" se flexiona em gênero e número.

Sintaticamente, "que" e "o qual" têm, como pronomes relativos, exatamente a mesma função.

Estilisticamente, "que" é a opção mais simples, natural e fluida na maioria das vezes. Mas, em alguns casos, "o qual" pode ficar melhor por conseguir, com sua natureza flexional, resolver alguma ambiguidade de sentido que se deixe escapar do texto. Para dar um exemplo prosaico: "Fui à casa do Gerson, a qual não suporto" – a flexão no gênero feminino não deixa dúvida de que o pronome relativo "a qual" está retomando o substantivo feminino "casa", e não o masculino "Gerson". Se o "que" tivesse sido empregado, retomaria "casa" ou "Gerson"? O sentido ficaria ambíguo e o Gerson poderia se ofender.


----------



## annazona

percivalpc said:


> Olá, annazona.
> 
> Morfologicamente, a diferença é que "que" é invariável e "o qual" se flexiona em gênero e número.
> 
> Sintaticamente, "que" e "o qual" têm, como pronomes relativos, exatamente a mesma função.
> 
> Estilisticamente, "que" é a opção mais simples, natural e fluida na maioria das vezes. Mas, em alguns casos, "o qual" pode ficar melhor por conseguir, com sua natureza flexional, resolver alguma ambiguidade de sentido que se deixe escapar do texto. Para dar um exemplo prosaico: "Fui à casa do Gerson, a qual não suporto" – a flexão no gênero feminino não deixa dúvida de que o pronome relativo "a qual" está retomando o substantivo feminino "casa", e não o masculino "Gerson". Se o "que" tivesse sido empregado, retomaria "casa" ou "Gerson"? O sentido ficaria ambíguo e o Gerson poderia se ofender.



Então a única diferença é estilística? 
Não sei se isso me convence... Os exemplos que eu citei encontrei num livro de português com exercícios resolvidos e havia apenas essas respostas que eu dei, não havia outras opcionais. 
Então o que você quer dizer é que no seguinte caso:

O conselho *de que / do qual / do que* preciso é necessário.
todos esses pronomes relativos são empregados corretamente?


----------



## Carfer

annazona said:


> Olá a todos, alguém me poderia explicar a diferença entre "do qual" e "de que"?
> 
> Por exemplo:
> 
> O conselho *de que* preciso é necessário. - porque não "do qual" ou "do que"?
> 
> Quero estudar neste colégio *do qual* gosto muito. - porque não "de que"? ou "do que"?
> 
> A capital *em que* moro é linda. - porque não "na qual" ou "em qual"?
> 
> Estou mesmo confusa, alguém pode ajudar?
> Qual é a regra, qual é a diferença?



Este artigo talvez ajude:

http://ciberduvidas.pt/perguntas/get/298589


----------



## percivalpc

Desculpe, eu não havia atentado à opção "conselho do que preciso", que está errada aí.

"Que" e "o qual" (ou as variantes flexionais "a qual" / os quais" / "as quais") são pronomes relativos.

"O que" é pronome interrogativo ("O que vamos comer hoje?").

Na frase "O conselho de que preciso é necessário, "que" cumpre a função de pronome relativo (pois serve para retomar "conselho") e, portanto, poderia ser substituído por "o qual" ("O conselho do qual preciso é necessário"), *jamais* por "o que" ("O conselho do que preciso é necessário").

Vale dizer: a preposição "de" (que aí se combina com o "o" de "o qual", formando "do qual") não tem nada a ver com o pronome relativo. É apenas preposição exigida pelo verbo "precisar". A preposição poderia ser "por" ("O lugar por que passei" / "O lugar pelo qual passei"), "a" ("As casas a que fui" / "As casas às quais fui"), etc. Ou, claro, poderia não haver preposição nenhuma ("As pessoas que admiro" / "As pessoas as quais admiro").

Portanto, sim, "que" e "o qual" ("a qual" / "os quais" / "as quais"), como relativos, cumprem sempre a mesma função e podem ser sempre substituídos um pelo outro.

Apenas com um alerta: algumas gramáticas recomendam (recomendam, e não obrigam) que, em construções com preposição de mais de uma sílaba (como "entre" ou "sobre") seguida de pronome relativo, se use "o qual", e não "que" ("Aquelas eram as pessoas entre as quais eu me encontrava" em vez de "Aquelas eram as pessoas entre que eu me encontrava"; "Surgiu um assunto sobre o qual ninguém ainda tinha falado" em vez de "Surgiu um assunto sobre que ninguém ainda tinha falado"). Em tempo: eu discordo dessa recomendação, acho desnecessária e gosto das construções "entre que" e "sobre que", que são usadas por vários grandes escritores e estudiosos da língua; apenas talvez não sejam tão comuns e soem estranho a alguns ouvidos. Enfim, de novo, é estilística, e não sintaxe.


----------



## nihilum

percivalpc said:


> Morfologicamente, a diferença é que "que" é invariável e "o qual" se flexiona em gênero e número.



É bem verdade que o pronome _que _é invariável (não há marcação de gênero, como havia em latim: _qui, quae, quod; _nem de número: _quos, quas, quae; _muito menos de casos. Mas não é verdade que, em "o qual", o que deriva é o artigo e não somente o pronome? Há apenas diferença enfática e redundante (no plural de _qual_) ao dizermos "_Fui à(s) casa(s) do Gerson, a(s) qual(is) não suporto", _pois não haveria ambiguidade alguma em "_Fui à casa d*o* Gerson, *a* que não suporto_", bem como em "_Fui às tias d*o* Gerson, *as* que não suporto_". Casa e Gerson não podem se confundir nessas construções.


As principais diferenças a se pensar seriam: é ou não animado?, é ou não humano?, é ou não restritivo?, para então se decidir entre que ou quem, e que(m) ou qual, e se o emprego de artigo é adequado.


----------



## percivalpc

nihilum said:


> Mas não é verdade que, em "o qual", o que deriva é o artigo e não somente o pronome?


"Qual" não é pronome relativo. "Qual" sozinho não vale de nada neste tópico. Tampouco há utilidade em cogitar do artigo sozinho aqui. O que cumpre função de pronome relativo é a união dos dois. Quer dizer, "o qual" é uma locução pronominal relativa. Essa questão morfológica (a diferença entre pronome e locução pronominal) não tem importância nenhuma aqui. Eu comentei de passagem a diferença de flexão entre "que" e "o qual" só como um ponto de partida; a annazona já compreendeu muito bem o aspecto mórfico dessas expressões. Como pronome relativo (ai, como locução pronominal relativa), "o" e "qual" são indissociáveis e se flexionam sempre em uníssono. Resumindo: "o qual" se flexiona. Só isso que importa aqui.



nihilum said:


> Há apenas diferença enfática e redundante (no plural de _qual_) ao dizermos "_Fui à(s) casa(s) do Gerson, a(s) qual(is) não suporto", _pois não haveria ambiguidade alguma em "_Fui à casa d*o* Gerson, *a* que não suporto_", bem como em "_Fui às tias d*o* Gerson, *as* que não suporto_". Casa e Gerson não podem se confundir nessas construções.


Essas últimas duas frases não são equivalentes sintático-semânticos de "Fui à casa do Gerson, a qual não suporto" e "Fui às tias do Gerson, às quais não suporto". Nessas suas versões aí, você tá botando pronome demonstrativo e criando aposto. Muda a estrutura e muda o sentido. Vira outra coisa.


----------



## nihilum

percivalpc, você se atém meramente à troca de _que_ por _o qual_. _Quero estudar neste colégio de qual gosto muito_ é perfeitamente possível entre os falantes; _A cidade na que vivo é linda_ também o é. A mera substituição entre _que_ e _o qual_ não é resposta nem explica nada.


----------



## percivalpc

Então você se esqueceu de ensinar a construção "Quero estudar neste colégio onde gosto muito", porque está se tornando comum e "perfeitamente possível entre os falantes" esse uso indiscriminado do relativo _onde_ sem transmitir noção locativa.

Óbvio que o conceito de correção depende da variedade linguística em jogo, mas isso não é motivo para ensinar todas as variedades amontoadas, tumultuadas. Devemos distingui-las bem, e tomar muito cuidado com elas, porque o ensino de uma língua estrangeira, a princípio, se baseia na língua-padrão. Afinal, se formos sempre ensinar todas as variedades de uma vez, o estudante vai ficar sobrecarregado de regras, perdido entre tantas possibilidades, a maioria das quais sem nenhum interesse prático para ele.

Pode-se explicar para um estudante, como uma curiosidade, que as construções que você mencionou são possíveis em variedades coloquiais da língua, *caso ele tenha demonstrado interesse nelas*. Agora, ENSINAR "colégio de qual gosto muito" e "cidade na que vivo" ao lado das formas tradicionais é, perdoe-me, uma aberração didática.

E, francamente, estou te dando muito crédito aqui, pois nunca na minha vida ouvi alguém falar assim.


----------



## nihilum

percivalpc, você está sendo irresponsável e desonesto. Todas as formas são coloquais, ocorrem tanto em espanhol quanto em inglês, e até em galego, mas nenhuma foi explicada.


----------



## percivalpc

Defender a primazia da língua-padrão no ensino de uma língua estrangeira é ser irresponsável e desonesto? OK então.

Gostaria de saber como os demais membros do fórum, sobretudo os com experiência didática, veem esta questão.


----------



## nihilum

Pois é, você quer defender um língua padrão, seja lá o que isso for e de qual século e lugar tenha saído, ao invés de explicá-la.


----------



## percivalpc

Okay, nihilum, se essa tal de língua-padrão te parece tão alienígena, eu te explico. Essa é a língua que VOCÊ vai usar num e-mail para o seu novo patrão ou numa carta de reclamação para a subprefeitura mais próxima da sua casa.

Nessas circunstâncias, eu afirmo que você não vai usar, como pronome relativo, "qual" em vez de "o qual" ou "o que" em vez de "que".

Entendeu?


----------



## nihilum

Isso não é a língua, percivalpc. São as formas prescritas pelas gramáticas prestigiadas. O mesmo valeria para "o Senhor cuja língua é um padrão inexistente", construção em desuso, ao invés de dizermos "o Senhor (de) que(m) a língua é um padrão inexistente". Nós não temos uma organização da escrita como os falantes de espanhol, promovida pela RAE; o que temos é apenas um amontoado de gramáticas que nem científicas são.

Como seria possível esclarecer "A capital em que moro é linda. - porque não "na qual" ou "em qual"?", ou seja, por que (não) há a substituição de artigos e pronomes, ou supressão de preposições e artigos, quando não a inclusão destes?


----------



## percivalpc

Desisto. Então vamos ensinar que "o que" e "qual" podem ser pronomes relativos. E, assim, induzir os nossos amigos que estão aprendendo português com a ajuda aqui do fórum, quando vierem ao Brasil ou a Portugal, a pedirem  "O prato *o que* quero é este" para o garçom, a asseverarem "A proposta *a que* você fez é irreal" para o homem de negócios, a sussurrarem "Tá me deixando louco esse desejo *qual* você me dá" para a irresistível nativa e a escreverem "Amigos, me ajudem por favor numa dúvida *qual *me bateu" para a gente aqui no fórum. Se você acha que _isso _é responsável, então vamos.


----------



## anaczz

É difícil até para um falante nativo entender o motivo dessa discussão, imagino para os estrangeiros...
Concordo com percivalpc, e creio que é o usual neste fórum, apontar a forma indicada pela gramática prescritiva e a que é praticada pelos falantes nativos. Mas há limites para tudo... 
Eu também nunca ouvi "_Quero estudar neste colégio de qual gosto muito"_ nem "_A cidade na que vivo é linda_"; não parecem ser construções frequentes na língua portuguesa e creio que afirmar que são perfeitamente possíveis é exagerar um pouco no "anti-prescritivismo"
Quem está aprendendo uma língua quer ser capaz de se comunicar nessa língua e "liberalizar" demais o uso e função das palavras pode levar a mudanças indesejadas no sentido do que se quer dizer.
Por exemplo, ao ouvir as frases: "_Fui à casa d*o* Gerson, *a* que não suporto_",  "_Fui às tias d*o* Gerson, *as* que não suporto_" entenderia que o Gerson tem mais de uma casa e que eu não gosto de uma delas, assim como tem várias tias, entre as quais, algumas de quem não gosto.


----------



## percivalpc

Lúcidas todas as suas observações, anaczz. E, antes que o nihilum também te acuse de desonesta por ocultar fatos pulsantes da língua viva, arrolo abaixo alguns dados elucidativos – o número de ocorrências para algumas buscas no Google (com filtro de páginas em português):

- "a cidade na que": 46
- "a cidade em qual": 74
- "a cidade na qual": 554.000
- "a cidade em que": 3.300.000

- "frase da que eu": 4 (Na realidade, uma: somente em uma das quatro ocorrências "a que" é usado como relativo.)
- "frase de qual eu": 2
- "frase da qual eu": 9.750
- "frase de que eu": 272.000

- "casa na que eu": 7 (Na realidade, zero: todas as ocorrências são ou  de demonstrativo "a" mais relativo "que" ou citações de um texto em  galego.)
- "casa em qual eu": 12
- "casa na qual eu": 98.800
- "casa em que eu: 3.380.000

- "pessoas as que conheci": 19 (Na realidade, zero: todas as ocorrências são de demonstrativo "as" mais relativo "que"; não existe relativo "as que".)
- "pessoas quais conheci": 3 (Na realidade, uma, repetida: um twit da dani_haagsma, cujo lema é "Foco, Força, Fé e Foda-se".)
- "pessoas as quais conheci": 75 (Checado: todas as ocorrências são de "as quais" empregado como relativo.)
- "pessoas que conheci": 898.000

A pena é que, já faz muito tempo, este tópico se tornou prejudicial ao  aprendizado prático e racional da língua por parte dos amigos estrangeiros.


----------



## Vanda

Ôxe, eu dou uma piscada e o trem sai do trilho. Gente, vamos lembrar das diretrizes básicas dos fóruns WR:
*I. Os fóruns promovem a aprendizagem e mantêm uma atmosfera acadêmica  de seriedade e colaboração, em tom respeitoso, positivo e cordial.*


> *7. Seja amável e cortês.*
> *C*aso alguém não domine perfeitamente um idioma não é motivo para tratá-lo mal.
> Sempre se agradece o uso de "Olá" e "Obrigado/a".
> Trate aos demais como desejaria ser tratado. ​



http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=14698

Portanto, podemos mostrar os dois lados da língua: a ideal e a real, mas acima de tudo manter o tom, sem disputas, sem acusações, *por favor!!!*​


----------

